# WLAN DWL-G520+ und SUSE 9.2



## voelzi (20. April 2005)

Ich nutz  SUSE 9.2, und möchte meine D-LINK DWL-G520+ zum Laufen bekommen. Als Access-Point habe ich eine Fritz!Box Fon WLAN.

Dabei tritt folgendes Probelm auf:
Suse erkennt die Karte einwandfrei. Wenn ich die SSID nicht verstecke und keine Verschlüsselung vergebe, also keine Sicherheiteinstellungen vornehme, erhalte ich eine einwandfreie 54Mps-Verbindung.  Ich kann dann surfen usw.

Sobald ich aber den SSID verstecke oder einen WEB128-Schlüssel verwende, werden keine Daten übertragen. Die Fritz!Box zeigt aber eine Verbindung mit der MAC-Adresse der D-LINK Karte an.

Da ich  aus verständlichen Gründen mit eine Verschlüsselung arbeiten möchte, bräuchte ich einen Tipp. Die Schlüssel sind selbstverständlich auf beiden Seiten identisch. 

Versuche mit einem DrayTek-Router führten zum gleichen Ergebnis, d.h. der Wurm steckt sicherlich auf der Linuxseite. 

Gruß
voelzi


----------

